# carolineR's 4K!



## KaRiNe_Fr

*C*omme tu réponds souvent vite bien, avec entrain
* A*vec humour aussi, ignorant le train-train
* R*atant sur ton clavier, quelques touches c'est vrai 
* Ô* Caroline ici sois-en persuadée :
* L*es foreros aidés ont le pardon facile
* I*nsiste encore et puis ne fais plus l'imbécile !
* N*ous en redemandons plus encore ma cocotte
* E*tonne-nous toujours sors tout ça de ta hotte !
(n'importe quoi, je sais, le fais pas remarquer !)

Congrats, my dear!


----------



## Nunty

*C*heerfully helpful
*A*lways friendly
*R*eady with a smile
*O*nline quite a bit 
*L*ovely to chat with (off the boards, of course!)
*I*nstructive, but
*N*ot patronizing
*E*xactly what a forer@ should be!

Ha! It works in English, too.

Even the trees form an honor guard in honor of your 4000! Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## LV4-26

Ma chère Caroline,
C'est à chaque instant que j'aurais envie de te dire le plaisir que j'ai à échanger avec toi sur ces forums. Mais bon, allons-y pour tous les mille puisque c'est la tradition.
Je n'ajouterai rien aux compliments qui t'ont déjà été faits. Que dire de plus, après les posts des deux poétesses qui m'ont précédé ?

Toutes mes félicitations pour ton 4000° post.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Je me joins à la fête.....

Merci pour ton aide, Caroline, la meilleure amie des foreros.
Quand tu es dans les parages on est tranquille... tu trouveras la solution et on peut se reposer sur toi.

*C*uando estás aquí,
*A* todas horas.
*R*eposamos todos.
*O*asis de sabiduría eres.
*L*arga vida en estos foros,
*I*mpresionante tu ayuda es: 
*N*os sentiríamos huérfanos, 
*E*xtraviados, sin tu presencia.

Quelques fleurs pour toi.


----------



## zaby

Déjà 4000 ! cela vaut bien une médaille (en chocolat bien sûr, Noël oblige )

Félicitations Caroline


----------



## FranParis

*C*hère Caroline, quatre mille
*A*nswers you have made
*R*éellement, avec du style
*O*nly that was first class aid.
*L*ots of others try and fail
*I*mpériale, tu réussis si bien
*N*o other can give such detail
*E*t avec charme, ce n'est pas rien.


----------



## Lezert

*C*omment,    quel   tru*C**
A *donc   cette    nan*A*
*R*êve-t-elle     le    soi*R*
*O*u   lit-elle    son  dic*O *?
*L*e forum, est tout mie*L*
*I*l   est    tout    éblou*I*
*N*oël   et   nouvel     a*N*
*E*t tes  quatre mill*E *!


----------



## Thomas1

carolineR said:


> [...]
> Et Thomas : de quoi ? « nous attendons plus ? » j’ai 3000 contributions en 7 mois ! Explique-moi comment faire mieux ?


Chère Caroline! As you can see robienie postów to Twoja specjalność! Et la <<comment faire mieux ?>> question is superbly answered by you, une millie en plus ou moins un moins  Should I iterate << nous attendons plus >> ?  Dzięki, et keep it up. 


Tom


----------



## geve

Chère médème,

Par la présente je vous écris pour vous adresser un message, pour la raison que j'ai une question à laquelle j'aimerais qu'éventuellement vous répondiez afin que je ne me la pose plus. Voilà quelle est-elle, cette question :
J'aimerais donc savoir, si ce n'est pas trop indiscret et déplacé de ma part, à quel carburant fonctionnent les avions de la Caro-R-Line. Il me semble en effet que ces objets, en plus d'être fichtrement efficaces, sont aussi diablement véloces. J'ai à peine eu le temps de constater les 3000 avec retard, de poser mes valises, et v'là-t-y pas qu'il faut remettre le couvert et nous esbaudir derechef et de concert. Non vraiment, j'en reste baba. Je crois qu'il est de votre devoir de partager votre secret avec le monde, le monde a le droit de savoir ! 
Cela étant dit et toutes choses étant égales par ailleurs, je ne me plaindrais pas si par hasard ou par pudeur vous choisissiez de garder votre mystère, à la condition que le couloir aérien continue à passer par ici, avec sa régularité, sa sonorité et son élégant fuselage*.

Toutes mes féloches et bien le bonsoir chez vous,

Mézigue.


Oui, je trouvais le style beaucoup trop raffiné, dans ce fil !  Etudiants en français qui lisez ceci, surtout ne vous en inspirez point.



* [edit] On me signale en régie - où l'on manque totalement d'imagination  - que le fuselage ne s'applique pas à un couloir aérien. Toutes mes confuses donc. Moi, vous savez, la technique... J'en profite pour ajouter quelques cache-nez aux avions-zen-papier-virtuels, pour qu'ils prennent pas froid dans les courants d'air. Et prudence sur la route !


----------



## Calamitintin

Ciao Caroline!
Anch'io volevo
Ringraziarti
O congratularti per
Le tue risposte
Infatti,
Ne hanno aiuto più di uno!
Ecco la mia contribuzione 

J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu 
Bravo et merci !
++
Cal


----------



## carolineR

*C*a c'est la meilleure; vraiment là! 
*A*lors là ils me mettent dans l'embarras!
*R*onchon-ronchon me voilà !
*O*bligée de répondre sur le même schéma!
*L*a tâche me reste un peu là !
*I*ncapable de tant de créativité, moi!
*N*ulle en poésie, je suis, Mamma Mia !
*E*t en prosodie pas mieux, aidez-moi!
*R*âleuse, mais *R*avie au fond, que Karine, Claire, Jean-Michel, Martine, FranParis, Lezert,Thomas1, Geve, et Calamitintin, vous vous soyez donnés tout ce mal pour moi !
Merci encore et Meilleures Fêtes à tous ! (De mon côté, c'est déjà raté, mon mari vient de se casser le poignet et est tout embroché !)


----------



## fenixpollo

I don't know how to say "Happy Postiversary" in French yet, but I want to say "merci" for your partcipation and collaboration. I look forward to participating with you on a few of your next thousand posts.

*Félicitations, Caroline.*


----------



## carolineR

Fenixpollo,"Joyeux Postiversaire" 
doit faire l'affaire...


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Caroline !   


*M*
*E*.....*E*
*R*........*R*
*C*...........*C*
*I*..............*I*​


----------



## mickaël

Ça va trop vite tous ces postis ! Je suis plus moi. 
Bravo en tout cas.


----------

